# Serious question for ladies that show.



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

No sniggering in the cheap seats but an observation from Crufts when doing a jog around the ring do larger ladies not consider wearing a Sports Bra to avoid too much bouncing, it can't be comfortable? 

Judging by some of the camera operator focus they were distracted as was I on a few occasions.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> No sniggering in the cheap seats but an observation from Crufts *when doing a jog around the ring do larger ladies not consider wearing a Sports Bra to avoid too much bouncing, it can't be comfortable? *
> 
> Judging by some of the camera operator focus they were distracted as was I on a few occasions.


Maybe the ladies like the attention they get from males watching their boobs bouncing up and down. :lol::lol:

I'm sorry can't answer this seriously!


----------



## madmerle (Feb 10, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> No sniggering in the cheap seats but an observation from Crufts when doing a jog around the ring do larger ladies not consider wearing a Sports Bra to avoid too much bouncing, it can't be comfortable?
> 
> Judging by some of the camera operator focus they were distracted as was I on a few occasions.


I was thinking the same thing - surely i would be more comfortable for the women and sometimes i found myself thinking - she is going to knock herself out in a minute rather than focusing on the dog!!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

There were dogs at crufts?


----------



## dizzylou (Nov 24, 2011)

I was thinking this as well and some of them could really do with a good sports bra  !! I am taking Dizzy to agility in a few weeks time and the sports bra will DEFINATELY be coming out the closet!


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe they use them to monitor their speed............a bit like a metronome:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

know what you mean...........i got a shock absorber sports bra for showing the dogs lol
nothing worse than seeing a couple of ferrets fighting to get out of an ill fitted bra lol


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Might I now mention the young lady on the agility course, bra-less and I can only assume was a little cold in just her tight white T-shirt :w00t:

(not sure if there was a dog involved while she was prancing around the ring )


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought the same watching some of the groups on the telly especially I think the terrier group ther did seem to be quite a few women that looked as though they were about to give themselves a couple of black eyes.

I remember one year at the hound association champ show I was showing my show greyhound William the judge was a french man. We moved the dogs all together then he went over he dog and moved the individually. He then had us all moving again together and as we went round asked the dogs he didn't like to leave the ring until he was left with 5 dogs. He then placed these 5 in the order he wanted them all this time we were running round the ring moving the dogs. There was a murmur going round the ring that he was watching the women's bust bouncing and judged tham rather than the dogs which was why he kept us moving. I don't klnow about that but there was a few handlers that looked as it they needed oxygen by the time we had finished

I will be showing on saturday at a local open show and yes the sports bra will be coming out of the cupboard.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahahahahaha!! I think equally as bad is when you see a plump woman bend over to see to her dog and you see a lovely big butt crack!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dober said:


> Ahahahahaha!! I think equally as bad is when you see a plump woman bend over to see to her dog and you see a lovely big butt crack!!


haah thats why i always wear trousers when showing and judging lol


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

I run agility and I bought a sports bra as I'm a DD/E but I swear it makes it look 10x worse! I feel fine when I'm running and then I see myself in a video and I could die :/


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Some of the junior handlers were the worst the girl from Malta I think in the international  maybe some think they'll do better


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Am I the only one that didn't notice any of this ?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

So when they say puppy class what they mean is dogs under a year old 
That must be why the judge always picks a different one to me


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

And don't wear a short skirt with no knickers :yikes: 
Like a woman did at the world show!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I couldn't help but post this.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL ! Who thinks that is a good idea?!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love that fb group they seem to have gotten rid of a lot of the photos though . You would think at least with the younger handlers who are maybe a bit more developed someone would quietly explain a bra is a good idea


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Dober said:


> I couldn't help but post this.


What was she thinking


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> There were dogs at crufts?


:lol::lol::lol:

Some of the men should pay more attention to themselves too. I noticed one with their fly down!



Set_Nights said:


> Am I the only one that didn't notice any of this ?


Yes  I pointed it out to Ballybee around the GSD ring, couldn't help but giggle. It'll be me soon. There aren't really any sports bras that work for an F cup. It's my greatest worry


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Shrap said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Some of the men should pay more attention to themselves too. I noticed one with their fly down!
> 
> Yes  I pointed it out to Ballybee around the GSD ring, couldn't help but giggle. It'll be me soon. There aren't really any sports bras that work for an F cup. It's my greatest worry


I've heard there's a lot of double handling in GSDs or is that more terminology I've got wrong


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Shrap said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> There aren't really any sports bras that work for an F cup. It's my greatest worry


oh yes there are lol try the shock absorber i got mine off ebay. x about £33 quid x


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I've heard there's a lot of double handling in GSDs or is that more terminology I've got wrong


:lol:  I'm considering getting someone else to handle him tbh...



dexter said:


> oh yes there are lol try the shock absorber i got mine off ebay. x about £33 quid x


Lmao I will have a look


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> No sniggering in the cheap seats but an observation from Crufts when doing a jog around the ring do larger ladies not consider wearing a Sports Bra to avoid too much bouncing, it can't be comfortable?
> 
> Judging by some of the camera operator focus they were distracted as was I on a few occasions.


I was actually thinking this! Hoepfully the judges weren't men otherwise they'd never be paying attention to the dogs, a sports bra is about £10 ladies!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

some men judges like a good bounce lmao x


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Shrap said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Some of the men should pay more attention to themselves too. I noticed one with their fly down!
> 
> Yes  I pointed it out to Ballybee around the GSD ring, couldn't help but giggle. It'll be me soon. *There aren't really any sports bras that work for an F cup. It's my greatest worry :*o


I plan to wear lace up shoes and tie the laces around my nips, that way I won't trip over either


----------

